# Little Buddy



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Zephyr has a new little buddy, a cat named Gryphon. He's been here since Wednesday last week, but I have been waiting to see if he would be able to adapt to living with Zephyr or if I would have to take him back. He is currently gated off in the living room. has been in hiding most of the time. Yesterday and today have been much better, he's not hiding anymore and actually sniffed noses through the gate, so I think it will be all right. He's a very sweet cat, and a real purr machine. I think Zephyr will like having a little buddy! 

I haven't had a cat in a long time, had forgotten how much I like them! What is a good food? He came with a bag of Purina One dry food, I will have to figure out what to feed once that runs out. Is there a brush that is good for getting the loose hair out to reduce shedding? I think it is stress right now, but he is massively shedding!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Very pretty cat ! I wish I could have one. Darn allergies...


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

What a sweetheart, gorgeous kitty. 

It took my cats about three months to come to terms with my poodle when I brought her home.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Such a pretty cat!

Had Zephyr ever met one before?


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Thats a good looking kitty! I actually have three, lol Somehow over the years it just happened, I had four but lost one about two years ago. I love persians and have always had one in my house for the last 40 years. The cats I have now are eating Purina Pro, usually hairball control since I have two longhaired cats that are prone to hairballs. I use just a comb and a small slicker. MY one persian is a small girl weighing only about 4 .5 lbs., I also have a tabby long hair with a broken tail that I brought home from the shelter, (long story). And we have a DSH looks much like a russian blue that my daughter found whether persian he will sniff at, but the other two will start to run and then that means fun for him, LOL but he understands the words no cats so its all good. I'm sure Zephyr will soon love his little friend Gryphon, pretty cool name too.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Yes, Zep has been around cats, there was one at the breeder's when he was a baby and he has learned (mostly) not to chase the barn cats when we visit our friend who lives on a farm. There has not been one IN OUR HOUSE before, tho, and he is very anxious to meet and check him out. Gryph does not want to meet yet, but he is not in hiding any more, and yesterday actually approached the gate on his own to sniff noses, so I am sure things will work out.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Can't wait to see the photos when they're best of friends!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

He's gorgeous!? He looks like he's part Siamese. Hope that they become very good friends!


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Yes, he was listed as "lynx point siamese", and when I google that it means a tabby siamese cross. I wonder if the siamese people think about this the same way we think about doodles? I just think he's beautiful. Getting acquainted is still going slowly, but I'm still sure it will work out in the end.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

reraven123 said:


> Yes, he was listed as "lynx point siamese", and when I google that it means a tabby siamese cross. I wonder if the siamese people think about this the same way we think about doodles? I just think he's beautiful. Getting acquainted is still going slowly, but I'm still sure it will work out in the end.


Whoa?. they might?. I think he is too. ??


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

We have this Siamese mix that lives with us part-time, and then he stays at a friend's. He was abandoned by his owner who was a maintenance man who lived in our apartment complex, so we and our friends took him in. He's here right now?


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

What a gorgeous cat. I thought my grey boy was pretty, but yours is stunning.
I feed Weruva canned and Purina Pro Plan kibble. Some vets want male cats on canned food only. Male cats have trouble passing bladder stones, because their urethras are so small. The theory is that giving the cat moist food makes the cat pee more, reducing the concentration of minerals that could build up into stones. 
Unfortunately my boy is obsessed with food, so I have to use an automatic feeder to keep him sane. I set the feeder to give him a few kibbles four times a day, just so he has something to look forward to between his two main meals of canned food.


----------



## Zesti_V (Aug 7, 2019)

Congrats on the kitty!! Purina ONE is a good food as is Science Diet. I've had cats all my life and they've all done well on one or the other. I recommend the Furminator brush for shedding, just don't over do it or your kitty could get some areas with thin fur.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

My vet said the Purina One he came home with is a good food, guess I will stick with that. I have a furminator for dogs, guess it will work just as well on a cat!


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Update: Gryphon and Zephyr aren't exactly buddies yet, but they are doing very well. Zephyr has calmed down a lot and Gryph will actually lay still and let Zep sniff him all over. I think in time they will be pals. Hard to get the two of them to sit still for pics!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Awwww, I'm so happy to hear that! Here's the Siamese cat I was telling you about


----------

